# straight peg looms?



## 6e (Sep 10, 2005)

I saw a video on youtube of a woman that had a peg loom that was a straight board, looked sort of like a rake and she was weaving onto them roving to make a wool rug. It looked easy enough. 
Has anyone used one of these and how easy are they to use? I'm sort of ADHD and so any project that takes days and days to finish I tend to lose interest in.


----------



## mommahen2four (Mar 22, 2008)

There's a recent post on "peg looms" below with a bunch of links. Check it out! I saw it and immediately sent my DH to buy dowels - my poor hubby is falling victim to my addictions...


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

Here's the thread about peglooms
http://homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=287107

Have a good day!


----------



## 6e (Sep 10, 2005)

Thank you! I don't know how I missed it.


----------



## mommahen2four (Mar 22, 2008)

post pics if you make something...so we can all live vicariously through you ;0)


----------



## Annie in MN (Oct 15, 2002)

Wow, thanks for this thread and the previous one from Rabbitgeek! I followed the links. It's cold out, and I can't take Mom out in it to get to a hardware store to buy dowels. I must have one of these looms now! I remembered a box of chair parts I ended up with at an auction because I wanted the wood box they came in. I scrounged around in my garage, and came up with a bunch of similarly sized spindles and an 18" piece of 2 x2. I really wanted it longer, but until I can get to a store...I'll try this. I'll show what I come up with if it works. Wish me luck, I'm going in!


----------



## mommahen2four (Mar 22, 2008)

Hey - Good luck! I'm still waiting for assembly...


----------



## Annie in MN (Oct 15, 2002)

This is what I came up with.










It isn't pretty, but it is functional. 

This is some domestic wool roving I had dyed.









It is about a foot wide and 1 1/2-2 feet long. I couldn't think of what to use it for, so I frogged it.










This is going to keep somebody's neck very warm once I'm done!


----------



## 6e (Sep 10, 2005)

Very cool!! I like!! 

A friend of mine is supposed to make mine except that he hurt his hand and so all projects are on hold till his hand heals. I'm hoping he'll make me one about 36" across. A 36" rug is a good size rug. 

I was also looking at wagon wheel rugs? But they look a tad complicated.


----------



## mommahen2four (Mar 22, 2008)

OMG!! I am soooo jealous and giving my hubby such a hard time... 

So? If you weave with roving to make a rug, when it's walked on a bunch, does it felt down or stay soft and fluffy????


----------



## 6e (Sep 10, 2005)

I read that if you make a wool rug you don't want to put them in high traffic areas. They're suggestion was like by a bedside or something. 

You can also weave rags in there or whatever for a more durable rug.


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

Wow, Annie, where there's a will there's a way! Thanks for posting the pictures. I met a woman last summer whose 80+ year old mother makes rugs on a peg loom. They were beautiful. She does full them a bit after finishing them so they are somewhat felted and sturdier. I've been wanting to make my own loom; they're easy to use and take up very little space.


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

Way to go Annie!

I love the "similarly sized" spindles you used. 

Now I've gotta make one and scrounge up some yarn. 

Actually I have a whole box of wool that needs to be washed and carded and some towels to finish weaving and then there are two rabbit population surveys to finish and the rabbitgeek list of national breed shows and the rabbitgeek list of state rabbit club conventions and a garden to be planted because January is for spring planting in Calif and some hedges to be trimmed....

But this needs to move to the head of the line...right!?


Mucho applauso!

Have a joyful day!
Franco Rios


----------



## packyderms_wife (Dec 20, 2008)

mommahen2four said:


> There's a recent post on "peg looms" below with a bunch of links. Check it out! I saw it and immediately sent my DH to buy dowels - my poor hubby is falling victim to my addictions...


You know it's bad when he see's something that he knows YOUR going to want and goes and builds in advance your wanting it! Hey I saw this thing and it's sorta this size.... "oh you mean it looks like this?" and he has it built already. Yeah thank you sweetie!

Kimberly


----------

